# Odd firing problem with M&P 9mm



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I was at the range today and I had a few times where I swear I pulled the trigger all the way and nothing happened. The first time I thought it was a misfeed and ejected the round by hand. A few magazines later I had the problem again, I pulled the trigger a second time and it fired. 
I've only put about 250 rounds so far so I'm not sure if it's me or the gun. 

Anyone else have a similar problem?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

omegajb said:


> I was at the range today and I had a few times where I swear I pulled the trigger all the way and nothing happened. The first time I thought it was a misfeed and ejected the round by hand. A few magazines later I had the problem again, I pulled the trigger a second time and it fired.
> I've only put about 250 rounds so far so I'm not sure if it's me or the gun.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar problem?


This may sound stupid, but are you sure you're allowing the trigger to reset between shots?

-Jeff-


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I think so, this is a new trigger that I am just getting use to.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

When firing, pull the trigger completely back, then remove your finger from the trigger. If the problem stops...then I think we've found the source.

Don't practice that way, though...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> This may sound stupid, but are you sure you're allowing the trigger to reset between shots?
> 
> -Jeff-


That's my guess..Especially with those longer travel Smiths


----------

